# Diagramme im EPS-Format



## faustp (17. Oktober 2003)

hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte aus einem eps-file (diagramm) die eigentlichen messpunkte mit denen das diagramm ursprünglich erstellt wurde extrahieren, um diese dann zum beispiel in origin zu nutzen.... . ich habe schon mal den illustrator ausprobiert und konnte dort die einzelnen linien im diagramm ja auch auswählen ... leider bringt mich das jedoch auch nicht weiter, da mir die punkte (x,y) nicht angezeigt werden  oder ich nicht weiss wie das geht. hat einer von euch vielleicht eine lösung oder vorschlag den ich ausprobieren könnte ?

daniel


----------



## pixelforce (17. Oktober 2003)

Also du kommst eigentlich nicht mehr an die Originaldaten heran. Wenn dieses Diagramm in Freehand erstellt wurde, und farblich noch verändert wurde, dann ist die Gruppierung aufgehoben wurden und somit die Funktion nochmal an die Originaldaten zukommen verloren.
Aber, versuche trotzdem mal, das Diagramm auszuwählen und dann bei den Extra-Werkzeugen-Palette einen Doppelklick auf das Diagramm-Werkzeug zu machen. Tut sich nix. Pech!
Ansonsten hat das Diagramm keine Legende mit Anhaltspunkten, das du die Originaldaten bekommst? 
Oder halt raten.


----------



## faustp (17. Oktober 2003)

pixelforce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also du kommst eigentlich nicht mehr an die Originaldaten heran. Wenn dieses Diagramm in Freehand erstellt wurde, und farblich noch verändert wurde, dann ist die Gruppierung aufgehoben wurden und somit die Funktion nochmal an die Originaldaten zukommen verloren.



das diagramm wurde mit einer software an die ich nicht mehr rankomme erstellt. kein handelübliches programm .... von ner unix kiste wurde die daten ausgewertet und das ergebnis als eps-diag ausgegeben.... 



			
				pixelforce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber, versuche trotzdem mal, das Diagramm auszuwählen und dann bei den Extra-Werkzeugen-Palette einen Doppelklick auf das Diagramm-Werkzeug zu machen. Tut sich nix. Pech!



öffne ich die datei in freehand sehe ich gar nix (nur ein kasten der lehr ist), öffne ich sie in ai kann ich sie komplett sehen und die einzelnen messlinien aus anklicken, verschieben, die messpunkte anklicken jedoch bekomme ich keine weitere info über die messpunkte.....



			
				pixelforce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ansonsten hat das Diagramm keine Legende mit Anhaltspunkten, das du die Originaldaten bekommst?



Abzissen, ordinaten-bezeichnung aber in dem diagram stecken ungefähr  1000 punkte ....die analog zu ermittlen würde eine ewigkeit dauert...

danke für die hilfe
d


----------

